# Texas COVID numbers down after opening 100%.



## CarolfromTX (Mar 29, 2021)

Well, whadda ya know? We opened a couple weeks ago. Still lots of mask wearing, in stores and doctor’s offices.  And now that we’re vaccinated, I feel much more relaxed.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...17th-consecutive-day-following-reopening.html


----------



## Sunny (Mar 29, 2021)

Let's hope that enough of you are vaccinated that it stays that way!


----------



## Gaer (Mar 29, 2021)

CarolfromTX said:


> Well, whadda ya know? We opened a couple weeks ago. Still lots of mask wearing, in stores and doctor’s offices.  And now that we’re vaccinated, I feel much more relaxed.
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...17th-consecutive-day-following-reopening.html


Oh, How wonderful!


----------



## Don M. (Mar 29, 2021)

Missouri has been gradually re-opening since the beginning of the year, and so far the numbers are staying fairly low.  Vaccinations have been steadily increasing in the past few weeks, and there is enough vaccine to allow everyone over the age of 16 to schedule a shot, starting April 1st.  There are still some restrictions on the numbers of people allowed to gather in bars, restaurants, etc., but if present trends continue, that should be removed by early Summer.  Most stores are still asking people to wear masks, and not gang up at the checkouts/cash register, and most people are behaving fairly well.  The remaining "hot spots" seem to be in the major cities...KC, St. Louis, etc.

It appears that these vaccines are working well, with minimal side effects.  The trick now will be convincing millions of sceptics that getting vaccinated is the best way, perhaps the Only way, to allow the nation to return to normal.


----------



## HoneyNut (Mar 29, 2021)

Four of the six states that border mine are all starting in the past week or two to trend upward.  Nothing like in Michigan thank goodness (5 or 6 weeks ago they were averaging a thousand a day and now they shot up to 5000 a day new cases, its crazy and I can see why that CDC person felt impending doom).  
I'm sure glad we have a vaccine.  Not very confident I'll get to go on safari this summer but not completely hopeless.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 30, 2021)

CarolfromTX said:


> Well, whadda ya know? We opened a couple weeks ago. Still lots of mask wearing, in stores and doctor’s offices.  And now that we’re vaccinated, I feel much more relaxed.
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...17th-consecutive-day-following-reopening.html


Sorry but we did not "open" as masks, spacing and hygiene are still required by employees and non-employees, teachers, students and the rest of the human race. Who is "we" when it comes to American or Texans being vaccinated? I just got my second shot at UT Medical Center this afternoon and one of the nurses said they are seeing between 1,200 and 2,200 per day so it seems "we" have a way to go yet.


----------



## chic (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## digifoss (Apr 4, 2021)




----------

